# Balanced HD800 cable - looking for solutions



## pabbi1

We have a problem, and need a resolution. My ONLY intent of this thread is to resolve the issue for how people with (only) balanced amps will be able to use their HD800 balanced, Day 1. 

 The sad part of all this is that Senn has finally (from all published accounts) made a decent SE cable - but, I will never be able to use it because I don't have a SE amp.

 Facts on the ground: Senn will ship HD800 with single ended terminations only, as it has been in time immemorial, which is to be expected.

 But, there has always been the ability to order replacement cables from which can be made any number of alternate terminations, whether dual 3pin XLR, single 4pin XLR, and all sorts of adapter thingies. That dose NOT seem to be the case currently. 

 I, for one, will not accept an 'adapter thingie', but demand a direct termination to dual XLR, and will do whatever I have to (including hacking the stock cable) to make that happen. 

 Day 1, you CANNOT hack the SE cable to XLR without waiving the ability to return the unit, for whatever reason, hence just not prudent.

 So, what are the options?

 1. Have a second cable ordered - which we have no indications whatsoever that this is an option Day 1, nor what that option will cost, IFF available.

 2. Get some verification regarding EXACTLY which Lemo connector is being used. Is it indeed the FGG.00.302.CLAD35, FFA.0S.302.CLAZ or something proprietary though made by Lemo? That way we can reterminate something (preferrably an existing aftermarket cable) and be ready Day 1.

 Worst of all possible cases is that this will be a replacement part only available through Sennheiser, which will only be available after the units shipped, meaning I will have an (allegedly) awesome headphone, but, not able to use it (without screwing my return options).

 Just taking a shot is also not an option - at $20-35 PER CONNECTOR, we need to get this right. I have posted, pm'd, and emailed this query all over, but have had zero response from anything resembling official from Sennheiser. Note even the one claimed option does NOT have actual connectors on their photo. 

 Guesses will NOT be acceptable, so let's leave the speculation out - 'looks like' or coulda / shoulda / woulda will not help. We need definition, and we need it (at least) a few weeks before the initial deliveries, giving time to actually source the connectors.

 Sorry, but time this has it's own dedicated thread. Poke fun at the other aftermarket cables somewhere else.


----------



## murrays

Why will you not accept an adapter?


----------



## Solid Snake

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *murrays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why will you not accept an adapter?_

 

Because many believe that adapters bottle-neck the sound or limit the SQ in order for the headphone to really shine (I could be wrong)


----------



## grandenigma1

You should be able to simply reterminate the stock cable for a temporary fix until we can discover what plugs they are using.


----------



## djork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should be able to simply reterminate the stock cable for a temporary fix until we can discover what plugs they are using._

 

My thoughts exactly.. it'll take less than 20 minutes if you know how to solder.


----------



## Geruvah

Oh well look at that. Finally, cables that aren't more expensive than the headphones!


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should be able to simply reterminate the stock cable for a temporary fix until we can discover what plugs they are using._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Day 1, you CANNOT hack the SE cable to XLR without waiving the ability to return the unit, for whatever reason, hence just not prudent._

 

If only it could be that easy ...

 Since you mentioned about the adapter, what's exactly the adapter you are meaning? I know you don't have any SE amp, so why adapter? Is there any adapter to convert a SE cable to balanced one?


----------



## pabbi1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should be able to simply reterminate the stock cable for a temporary fix until we can discover what plugs they are using._

 

Day 1, you CANNOT hack the SE cable to XLR *without waiving the ability to return the unit*, for whatever reason, hence just not prudent. Unless Tyll / Headroom, TTVJ and Moon Audio will take them back, after we have hacked on them, which I doubt.

 I am absolutely fine with hacking the stock cable, so long as I have one should I sell later, or can return it, should something very unlikely occur.

 Obviates the '30 day no questions return', which, I strongly means 'unless you have hacked the cable'.

 Nope, no converters that I am aware of, but every 'adapter' thingie has always sounded lesser than the direct reterminations.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Day 1, you CANNOT hack the SE cable to XLR *without waiving the ability to return the unit*, for whatever reason, hence just not prudent. Unless Tyll / Headroom, TTVJ and Moon Audio will take them back, after we have hacked on them, which I doubt.


 Obviates the '30 day no questions return', which, I strongly means 'unless you have hacked the cable'.

 Nope, no converters that I am aware of, but every 'adapter' thingie has always sounded lesser than the direct reterminations._

 

Well if you plan on returning them then you are a bit out of luck for the time being. If you just want to be able to try them on a balanced amp you can make a 1/4" to dual XLR adapter... it wont be balanced but you will be able to use them.


----------



## pabbi1

That is just a penalty to balanced users - oh, and then they will only sell as balanced, which may be no big deal.

 But, the other issue is Day 1 - you can reterminate, but I may, or not be able to. Good thing Alex lives close, and can possibly reterminate them Day 1 - but, many others will have to send them off for retermination, and, thus NOT Day 1. That is the worst part - having a shiny new toy that needs to be sent off for mods.


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is just a penalty to balanced users - oh, and then they will only sell as balanced, which may be no big deal.

 But, the other issue is Day 1 - you can reterminate, but I may, or not be able to. Good thing Alex lives close, and can possibly reterminate them Day 1 - but, many others will have to send them off for retermination, and, thus NOT Day 1. That is the worst part - having a shiny new toy that needs to be sent off for mods._

 

Just have them shipped to someone to reterminte then when you receive them it will be Day 1 balanced


----------



## pabbi1

It may also have to do with I would expect a better solution for the flagship product, or, just fewer obstacles. Even more ironic that Jude observed how the standard connectors would please the DIY community - yes, well, if we knew what the part numbers were, and pending their availability.


----------



## vcoheda

i plan to use it SE until aftermarket Bal cables are available - hopefully, that won't be too long after release.


----------



## tintin47

There is a new poster I saw in the main hd 800 thread that works for Senn. His avatar a pic of the ring driver for the 800. Maybe you could pm him and ask. I think that the pages were in the 80s somewhere on the thread.

 I would say that you should be prepared to use an adaptor for a few days. It may negatively affect the sound slightly, but that is better than having to simply stare at them. That or why not borrow an SE amp from a friend? Surely those are decent options for a worst case scenario, but good luck on finding the connectors.


----------



## M3NTAL

The Cardas connector for the HD580/600/650 JUST showed up after how many years? And you want a full cable for your headphone that you don't even have a correct amplifier for?

 You created a thread for THIS?!

 Maybe moderators should move this to the cable forum?

 It is nobody's responsibility to provide a cable "day 1" for balanced termination...


----------



## fishski13

pabbi1,
 you have an illness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. if they don't sound worth the $$$ with an adapter, they probably won't without. in that case, i'll happily accept them as payment for personally delivering your 400 lbs of aluminum from CO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i plan to use it SE until aftermarket Bal cables are available - hopefully, that won't be too long after release._

 

x2

 Those not patient enough to wait, or don't have an amplifier to drive them SE have these options I guess.
 1. Re-terminate the stock cable.
 2. Find out the connector type and build his/her own cable.
 3. Use a TRS -> XLR adaptor cable.


----------



## Edwood

Just get an adapter made for your amp ahead of time, unless you can get a spare stock cable ordered at the same time. (not looking likely.)

 -Ed


----------



## mofonyx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is just a penalty to balanced users - oh, and then they will only sell as balanced, which may be no big deal.

 But, the other issue is Day 1 - you can reterminate, but I may, or not be able to. Good thing Alex lives close, and can possibly reterminate them Day 1 - but, many others will have to send them off for retermination, and, thus NOT Day 1. That is the worst part - having a shiny new toy that needs to be sent off for mods._

 

This thread seems very serious. I'm gonna post anyway.

 I bought my audio equipment in this order (excluding the HD600).

 AKG K1000, Benchmark DAC1, Squeezebox 3 and then Beta22. There was no way to use the Benchmark before the SB3, and there was no way to use the AKG K1000 before the Beta22. So I had toys lying around for a bit.

 Life demands a little patience. I think I waited a year to listen to the K1000 properly while it was in my posession and sold it off after 4 months.

 I don't see why balanced adapters would be a problem. It's just 'dealing' with it for a while, I'm sure in a week, everyone would've figured out what's the cables really are. Then you can go balanced. Look at the silver lining in this, you can distinguish the benefits of single ended from balanced (since you are actually using an adapter.


----------



## pabbi1

Well, I completely disagree this is a 'cable issue' - this is an issue with the HD800, and how a significant % of the population that has ACTUALLY PURCHASED the product is likely affected, though they can 'scrape by' SE and leave a good portion of their capability sitting idle.

 M3ntal, I only want the standard Lemo connector part - maybe you should read my original post again. Just for factual backup, 'balanced 650' brings back (the maximum) 1000 posts - derivatives (balanced HD650, etc) will do the same, so, tell me again this isn't relevant enough for a thread, as opposed to, oh, say, "Help me pick a phone under $100 blah, blagh, blah). This issue may not mean anything to you, so, but out.

 Oh, and what about for the general good for anyone wanting to know how the HD800 sounds balanced? That will be an inevitable question. 

 Nope, guess I'll just buy a few of each of the best guess Lemo connectors the week before shipment, and hope one set fits for a retermination of the APS v3 or Enigma Oracle. If they do not fit, I'll immediately reterminate the stock cable. Not returning them no matter what, so, if something goes wonky with a driver, screw me.

 Guess I just expected a better solution, or, just better customer service. If it is a stock part, why the mystery? If not, it will bite other people (aftermarket cable guys) later. If so, no wonder that there would be no feedback.

 Regarding the suggestions to contact John Willett, I have, and he has no parts listing (though support will likely be given a Senn part number, likely NOT a Lemo cross reference), and the PM (TheDeliveryMan) has not responded.

 KR, that is exactly the issue - we simply want to what that connector is - asking Sennheiser to tell us if this is a standard, what the spec / part # is, and we'll take it from there. That is all that is needed, and, rightfully, expected.

 Fishski, passion not illness...


----------



## immtbiker

Hey pabbi1, I seem to recall that in one of Tyll's posts, that he is trying to get his team to make a balanced connector, so maybe there's hope.
 Now that the launch date has been pushed back a while, it will give Headroom a little more to before release. 
 Drop him a PM. I'd be interested too. If these are as good as Jude and Tyll say they are, then a balanced option should change the world as we know it.

 ...and yes, this might be better suited in the cable forum, but as I say at the casino, "Let it ride!".


----------



## pabbi1

Yes, Tyll has a PM, and the query was posted in the Headroom forum a while back. 

 An adapter, I feel, simply won't be worth the sacrifice, or is rather a compromise I am not willing to make, given the care taken to create the rest of my chain(s). The unvarnished truth is what I am after on the hd800 with my source / amps, and cannot afford to make a mistake based on impressions with a questionable cable. 

 Nor am I 'investing' in another aftermarket cable without at least knowing the stock baseline, and feel it is best for the community to know what the connectors are to make their own decisions about how to proceed. 

 So, after all this, I'll just get some Furutech, and hack (er, go over to Alex's), and reterminate.


----------



## grandenigma1

Pabbi - I will let you know how the are balanced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are being reterminated buy me the day they arrive and will be recabled once I source the plugs.


----------



## TimmyMac

Ugh, hack the cable and order a spare in case you have to return it.


----------



## pabbi1

Exactly - oops, but if you read my OP, the 'spare' cables do NOT look to be available, especially during the 30 day return window.

 New product, new rules, guys - at least initially. And if the cable is, oh, $200, does that change the opinion?

 Yeah... glad it a non issue for most, but there are many different ways to skin a cable, eh?

 If only we could get size 0, 0B, or 1B, since it is FGG (cable mount, cable collett) and 302 (low voltage).


----------



## wnmnkh

Not sure how this can be problem.

 Your Millet Max Balanced, like other balanced amps, is essentially composed of two SE amps.

 Did you use XLR-1/4 combo jack for the amp? You can use 1/4 to XLR adapter (hmmm ok you said no adapter, but......) in case if the jack does not have 1/4 output.

 Put single ended input from the DAC into one of the SE amp, and you are good to go.


----------



## pabbi1

Thanks for the suggestion... but, I'll stick with the Bijou. The Millet used to be fun, but really is a step back, and will be sold after the DFW meet in two weeks, as it is surplus.


----------



## wnmnkh

.....it does not matter.

 ALL balanced headphones are composed of two SE amps. My suggestion also works for Bijou unless you made the connectors and jack that do not allow SE setup.


----------



## pabbi1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wnmnkh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.....it does not matter.

 ALL balanced headphones are composed of two SE amps. My suggestion also works for Bijou unless you made the connectors and jack that do not allow SE setup._

 

While you are correct, I am not rewiring my amp for SE. 

 Amazing how every suggestion is 'abandon balanced, SE is the way'. I wholly, completely reject that notion, well unless you want reduced slew rate, slower speed, and a certain sluggishness. I just don't get it. $1400 isn't meant to be kinda good, and I have an amp that was built for these phones - no reason to use the wrong number of chromosomes now.

 This rig is meant to be a direct competitor to my HE60 / BH. That design goal cannot be met SE nor can it be met using some abomination / bastardized adapter.


 Mods: Please move this to cables, or high end, since no one here is terribly interested in finding a balanced solution.


----------



## pabbi1

Sennheiser proprietary... but, available to a former Sennheiser employee. 


 From: Stefan AudioArt [mailto:stefanaudioart@yahoo.com] 
 Sent: Sunday, January 18, 2009 6:39 PM
 To: Al
 Subject: Re: HD800 cable

 Hello Al,

 Thanks for your email and questions.

 We are under obligation not to release any information regarding the connectors for the Sennheiser HD800 and details regarding the connectors used on the Equinox VOICE will remain confidential.

 What we are recommending to users in this situation is to re-terminate their HD800 stock cable with xlr connectors. If you are unable to do this yourself, I'm sure a Head-fi DYI guy or maybe even Headroom would be able to do this.

 <snip> 
 Kind regards,

 James S Serdechny 
 Owner/Designer
Stefan AudioArt Welcome


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mods: Please move this to cables, or high end, since no one here is terribly interested in finding a balanced solution._

 

I did that anyway before reading this. 

 You seem pretty angry at Sennheiser, and even at the suggestion of having some patience in all of this. But I'd hazard a guess that you may be the ONLY person on the planet to have pre ordered a pair of HD800 who does not have a single ended amp to listen to them with. 

 Even if that is not the case, and even though I completely agree with you that a balanced solution needs to be found as soon as possible (for many of us to get the best of what the HD800 has to offer), I don't find it nearly as surprising or disturbing that they haven't addressed this issue up front. 

 They're basically just trying to get a new product into the market as soon as possible, and haven't yet dealt with part numbers of replacement cables and Lemo connectors and so on. I'm not saying that it won't be, in the end, an important issue to them (and to other observers, including many Head-Fi'ers who will be interested in hearing the HD800 in a balanced setup), but I just don't get the urgency of the Day 1 requirement, the "no adapters" rule, and so on.

 Essentially, in your first post, you laid it out perfectly in terms of where we're at (knowledge, or lack thereof, of what the connectors are, whether replacement cables will be available for purchase, or not), and likewise what your immediate options may be. That you're not comfortable with where we're at and what your options may be is clear. While I can't say that I blame you one bit, I just don't know how widely shared your frustrations are at this point, given that there will (almost for sure) be viable solutions very quickly after the products arrive and folks have had a chance to look at the connectors and such.

 Yet, having said all of that, I do (at least) agree with you on one key point that you've made - and that is that Sennheiser should be very responsive to your requests for information about these (rather basic and, you would think, foreseeable) issues. They shouldn't be leaving you (and the rest of us who will benefit from your queries) in the dark. Two simple questions: 1) will replacement cables be available, and if so, when and at what cost, and 2) what connectors are used, and if they are proprietary, how do we get ahold of them. Not much to ask, really. So I do see your frustration with Sennheiser.

 At the same time, I don't think that should be taken out on someone who says (quite reasonably, in my estimation), that you should use an adapter for a while until you can sort it out in a better way, or that if you really NEED to hear the HD800 balanced from Day 1, you'll have to be prepared to slice and dice and possibly suffer the consequences. I can clearly see that these are not good options at all, but you've laid out what the options are yourself in the opening post of this thread. It seems at this point that the only acceptable answer anyone else could provide would be to say, "Yup, you've said it all. I agree. Those are the only options, and none of them are good options."

 All of that being said, you're most definitely one of the coolest Head-Fi'ers ever, so it's not that we don't agree with you that this situation sucks. It's just, like you've said, not something that presents an immediate solution.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sennheiser proprietary... but, available to a former Sennheiser employee. 


 From: Stefan AudioArt [mailto:stefanaudioart@yahoo.com] 
 Sent: Sunday, January 18, 2009 6:39 PM
 To: Al
 Subject: Re: HD800 cable

 Hello Al,

 Thanks for your email and questions.

 We are under obligation not to release any information regarding the connectors for the Sennheiser HD800 and details regarding the connectors used on the Equinox VOICE will remain confidential.

 What we are recommending to users in this situation is to re-terminate their HD800 stock cable with xlr connectors. If you are unable to do this yourself, I'm sure a Head-fi DYI guy or maybe even Headroom would be able to do this.

 <snip> 
 Kind regards,

 James S Serdechny 
 Owner/Designer
Stefan AudioArt Welcome_

 

Where was Kevin Gilmore when we needed him!?!? Had he been at CES with that camera of his, we would have had sleuth pics of those connectors that would have been too big to even fit on the screen! We're talking Lemo connectors the size of a football field!


----------



## pabbi1

Much closer to an independently verified answer - now if only I knew exactly how long Jude's thumbnail is. High res pictures have narrowed the candidate, but I will share a working part with all when available, which is day 1 - samples are already onhand.

 Edit: Nope, I believe KG is under NDA as well, IIRC.


----------



## Maxvla

Pabbi you are vicious!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I do agree with you that they should have included a stock balanced solution or at least had one available to order at a minimal extra expense. These are supposed to be the best headphones in the world, they should be able to be hooked up to the best amps in the world too.


----------



## pabbi1

Thanks, Wayne - mayhaps I am just a bit ahead of the curve? As you say, it will catch up. You would still think, after all these years, Senn would get balanced - unless they really think SE is 'good enough'.

 Or, if left to aftermarket, more aftermarket guys would be given access - apparently, just one was, and maybe 10 people on the board can afford his solution. Further, it seems like balanced folk are being asked to pay a premium (nothing new) in addition to waiting to use this product in a way we have come to love.

 Finally, is it me, or are you writing a lot more these days?


----------



## pabbi1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pabbi you are vicious!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do agree with you that they should have included a stock balanced solution or at least had one available to order at a minimal extra expense. These are supposed to be the best headphones in the world, they should be able to be hooked up to the best amps in the world too._

 

Mayhaps, when you hear the Bijou, you'll understand why.


----------



## Maxvla

That is a good point pabbi, you'd think with Sennheiser saying they have renewed the idea of what a high end phone is, they'd have made every effort to be at the bleeding edge of every technology possible. Balanced isn't new, but has only been getting popular in the last few years. Sennheiser should have seen this coming and latched on for 1 more bullet they could put on their powerpoint presentations and product flyers.


----------



## Carmantom

PM sent


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ You would still think, after all these years, Senn would get balanced - unless they really think SE is 'good enough'._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is a good point pabbi, you'd think with Sennheiser saying they have renewed the idea of what a high end phone is, they'd have made every effort to be at the bleeding edge of every technology possible. Balanced isn't new, but has only been getting popular in the last few years._

 

Playing Devil's Advocate here, looking at the bigger picture, even though this is a long awaited attempt to bringing a high end headphone back to a middle of the line and Ipod earbud, high-end starved market, how many people in the world, outside of Head-Fi, have a headphone amp, let alone, a "Balanced" headphone amp? 2 or 3 percent of the headphone purchasing demographic?

 Surely, Sennheiser lost enough money with the HE-90/HEV-90 combo, and then hit a nice niche with the $400 HD6XX crowd.
 If people want a balanced headphone, they are going to need to rely on the aftermarket cable companies, and not the OEM's.


----------



## wnmnkh

All we need is to know what connector Senn use for HD800....


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...and maybe 10 people on the board can afford his solution._

 

I'm not sure if only 10 could afford it, but I'd guess that far fewer than 10 will be _willing _to shell out that kind of money for a headphone replacement cable. It just seems _way_ out of proportion to whatever minor sonic benefits that it may bring. Although being a true subjectivist, I should probably reserve judgment until I've heard the HD800 in stock form as well as with the (aforesaid) replacement cable. But certainly, at a glance, it appears that the cost of that cable would be well beyond reason.

  Quote:


 Finally, is it me, or are you writing a lot more these days? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

A lot more on Head-Fi, perhaps; I'm not really sure. But a lot less than I should be writing for other purposes, like on textbook revisions. I tend to post more often (and more words per post) when I really should be doing something else more productive with my time.


----------



## Maxvla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Playing Devil's Advocate here, looking at the bigger picture, even though this is a long awaited attempt to bringing a high end headphone back to a middle of the line and Ipod earbud, high-end starved market, how many people in the world, outside of Head-Fi, have a headphone amp, let alone, a "Balanced" headphone amp? 2 or 3 percent of the headphone purchasing demographic?

 Surely, Sennheiser lost enough money with the HE-90/HEV-90 combo, and then hit a nice niche with the $400 HD6XX crowd.
 If people want a balanced headphone, they are going to need to rely on the aftermarket cable companies, and not the OEM's._

 

I'd argue the % of people willing to buy a HD800 that intends to use them balanced is not insubstantial.

 Sennheiser provides a balanced OEM cable for HD600 style connectors, why not HD800?


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is a good point pabbi, you'd think with Sennheiser saying they have renewed the idea of what a high end phone is, they'd have made every effort to be at the bleeding edge of every technology possible. Balanced isn't new, but has only been getting popular in the last few years. Sennheiser should have seen this coming and latched on for 1 more bullet they could put on their powerpoint spreadsheets and product flyers._

 

Good point, well expressed, and not at all unreasonable in my estimation. The fact that they know that Head-Fi exists is kind of cool. The fact that they let Jude have the first crack at the HD800 is even cooler. My guess is that some of what has been said here in recent years has made a difference (how much and in what ways is hard to say) to their designers. But that's only a guess. 

 I know that if I were a manager (of any description) that was even remotely involved in the development of a product like the HD800, I'd be searching all over the internet to see what people have been saying about the HD650 (and HD600, although supposedly that research would have fed back into the HD650 development efforts). This day and age, it would seem to be almost impossible for a company like Sennheiser not to be at least aware of what the trends have been at a place like Head-Fi. I mean, do a Google search on nearly any headphone topic and a link to Head-Fi will pop up close to the top.

 So, ya, why not take it a step further and have the (it would seem obvious) option of balanced cables available from the get go? Perhaps because it has never been done before? Dunno... to offer that as an option wouldn't really cost them anything, assuming that they would use the same cables with XLR terminations.


----------



## Maxvla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good point, well expressed, and not at all unreasonable in my estimation._

 

Well expressed except for my use of spreadsheets instead of presentations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do think that head-fi had a lot to do with the HD800 this time unlike the HD650, but really it seemed like they weren't interested in a totally new design at the time anyways.

 If HD800 are as good as advertised I'm sure I'll have to get a pair in a year or two. I just spent like 1500-1800 on this new setup so I'm pretty strapped for a while, hopefully they'll have a balanced cable by then


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sennheiser provides a balanced OEM cable for HD600 style connectors, why not HD800?_

 

They may well be planning to do this, but perhaps we simply haven't seen it yet. Likewise, the cable you are referring to probably (I don't know, but am guessing) didn't come out immediately when the HD600 was released. More likely than not, it was a response to a demand (or a bunch of queries that they received) that built up for a while. Then eventually, someone at Sennheiser paid attention, asked a couple of questions within the company, and then got the green light on the XLR cables - mostly because offering them is no big deal since they use the exact same materials that the stock cables otherwise use, just different connectors. 

 If that scenario is an accurate one (and I don't know, perhaps they came out with the XLR cables for the HD600 right away), then it would suggest that if we made a little noise about the possibility of HD800 balanced cables, perhaps they would listen again. Or, possibly they're planning to offer this option already, but it hasn't been finalized or publicized for some reason.

 I really don't know. The best bet would be for several people to start firing off emails (in a nice way) with queries about it, and then see if they react in a positive way. It really wouldn't take much on their part of offer this as an option. As with any successful product launch, it's always nice to have easy to serve derivative markets where they can make an accessory available, stock it in small quantities, and see how well it sells.


----------



## pabbi1

And will cost even less to disclose a 'standard' part number for connectors, um, unless they actually are proprietary, then we spiral again where the aftermarket guys have to buy Senn cables to make anything different than what is offered at the compoany store. Except, this time, the price of cables will most likely NOT be absorbed cost just for the connectors, the entire Achilles Heel of the 6xx series.

 Now, if one of the suspected Lemo series works, great - but, is there a mystery? And, this time, if the connectors are proprietary, will they be available seperately, or will a (possibly) $100+ cable be the only solution for just the connectors?

 Please, not.


----------



## Maxvla

I don't imagine they had balanced cables right away, but the point stands that they felt a $300 headphone was worth making a special cable, why not the new $1400 flagship? The person(s) who thought the XLR HD600 cable was a good idea should have realized a similar cable should be in place for HD800 launch. I hate to belabor the point, but it just seems like common sense to me.


----------



## pabbi1

Wayne, thank you. Exactly what I am after, for the squeaky wheel to get some grease. Problem is, no one else can hear the squeak(ing).

 As previoisly stated, emails had been previously sent to Support and the Product Manager.

 Edit: Work avoidance is a powerful motivator - APB23 is calling rather loudly...


----------



## Maxvla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And will cost even less to disclose a 'standard' part number for connectors, um, unless they actually are proprietary, then we spiral again where the aftermarket guys have to buy Senn cables to make anything different than what is offered at the compoany store. Except, this time, the price of cables will most likely NOT be absorbed cost just for the connectors, the entire Achilles Heel of the 6xx series.

 Now, if one of the suspected Lemo series works, great - but, is there a mystery? And, this time, if the connectors are proprietary, will they be available seperately, or will a (possibly) $100+ cable be the only solution for just the connectors?

 Please, not._

 

I appreciate your problem with immediate use, but I do believe the cable situation will be resolved shortly after release and Sennheiser aftermarket cables will be similar or slightly more expensive than now. I doubt we're looking at $100 per connector making aftermarket cables a $400-500 minimum.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And, this time, if the connectors are proprietary, will they be available seperately, or will a (possibly) $100+ cable be the only solution for just the connectors?

 Please, not._

 

Please, not, for sure! That wouldn't be good. At the same time, if that's what it comes down to, then you just have to bite the bullet and go for it. Even in that scenario, you could just reterminate the stock cable immediately and forget about it. Then if you ever decide to sell them, offer them first as a balanced pair of HD800. If there are no takers, then offer them at a discount as standard HD800 heapdhones with no cables (providing a link to where the buyer could order replacement single ended cables from Sennheiser). At the same time, you could offer your balanced HD800 cables separately. Someone will be interested if the price is right! Perhaps a new HD800 owner who would like to keep his stock single ended cable for use with another amp. Trust me, however this problem may shake out, there will be solutions, and whatever pain is inflicted initially won't last for long.


----------



## pabbi1

I do agree - but I am finding that even some of the standard values are 30+ Euro, and not finding them readily available, in the uS or otherwise. Again, just raising the issue early so we can all adapt, since there isn't much left to grind out on listening impressions...


----------



## Maxvla

That certainly doesn't look good. $40 connectors and low supply could be bad news for early adopters. The current connectors are around $10 at least that's what Alex charges for them which I'm sure is correct.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The person(s) who thought the XLR HD600 cable was a good idea should have realized a similar cable should be in place for HD800 launch. I hate to belabor the point, but it just seems like common sense to me._

 

That's true, assuming that he/they still work for Sennheiser, and that he/they ever gave it much thought to begin with. I don't think this is anything more than a simple oversight and if Sennheiser gets several emails in the next month or so, they could easily make such a product available for sale by the time the first batch of HD800's are ready to ship. That is doesn't now exist as an option (as best we know) doesn't necessarily mean that it will a terribly difficult thing to push through. The best approach would be for several folks to make them aware of our needs ASAP and then see how they react.


----------



## krmathis

Interesting reading indeed!
 It would be a shame if Sennheiser used a proprietary connector this time as well. But guess we will have to wait and see..


----------



## mrarroyo

I have put on my flame proof suit in order to post. Why are we in such a knot for an aftermarket balanced cable for a headphone which is not yet available for at least another 4-6 weeks? Why don't we wait till we have crossed that bridge?

 I also have a fire extinguisher ready.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would be a shame if Sennheiser used a proprietary connector this time as well._

 

that would be bad for the aftermarket cable business. for going balanced, it would just mean that you would have to reterm the stock cable.


----------



## Listens2tubes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that would be bad for the aftermarket cable business. for going balanced, it would just mean that you would have to reterm the stock cable._

 

Or dissect the connectors for reuse with better cabling.


----------



## Listens2tubes

Now looking at the added pix CES 2009: Sennheiser HD800 - a set on Flickr I see they seem to be hard shelled and not prone to dissection


----------



## Aimless1

from the TTVJ newsletter:

 Equinox VOICE 10' HD800 cable 

 Totally new designed cable from Stefan AudioArt. This cable is as 
 transparent as can be and will match very well with the HD800. This is also 
 a preorder and will be available about the same time as the headphones for 
 delivery. 

 Available in both single ended (1/4") or balanced (XLR) configuration. And 
 there will also be the choice of black or white color.


----------



## Maxvla

There you go pabbi1. Order away!


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aimless1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_from the TTVJ newsletter:

 Equinox VOICE 10' HD800 cable 

 Totally new designed cable from Stefan AudioArt. This cable is as 
 transparent as can be and will match very well with the HD800. This is also 
 a preorder and will be available about the same time as the headphones for 
 delivery. 

 Available in both single ended (1/4") or balanced (XLR) configuration. And 
 there will also be the choice of black or white color._

 

He's well aware of the $1,400 cable replacement option, and I think it's safe to say, not interested - not at that price! I'm not sure that anyone will be, to tell the truth.


----------



## Maxvla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He's well aware of the $1,400 cable replacement option, and I think it's safe to say, not interested - not at that price! I'm not sure that anyone will be, to tell the truth._

 

I don't understand. It's an aftermarket cable from Stefan AudioArt right? ...that will ship with the HD800 when it is released? Btw, grats on 10k posts.


----------



## piotr z

i would "butcher" stock cable and fit furutech xlr's - try to order spare cable if You don't like them or try to persuede your retailer to get them back at price less cable price 

 You'll know how they ment to sound like stock - aftermarket cable is likely to change ss and You don't want it 

 ps. wondering how SAA came up with this design without being able to try it on hd800 ??? - everybody knows that every cable has it's signature that blend with phone or is doing exact oposite - ruin everything


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *piotr z* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ps. wondering how SAA came up with this design without being able to try it on hd800 ??? - everybody knows that every cable has it's signature that blend with phone or is doing exact oposite - ruin everything_

 

That's what I don't understand, and leads me to believe that SAA is a snake oil company. I mean every headphone has its own unique sound signature, and it seems by reading on head-fi that cables also have their own sound signature as well. If that is true, then no cable can be universally applied to every headphone and expect all positive changes, right? 

 So if he wasn't able to sit down and listen to a headphone that isn't out yet and be able to design a cable around its own specific needs, then it seems like SAA just threw something together to sell to unexpected audiophiles.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why are we in such a knot for an aftermarket balanced cable for a headphone which is not yet available for at least another 4-6 weeks? Why don't we wait till we have crossed that bridge?_

 

Maybe because not everyone around here have amplifiers with TRS outputs, and hence are not able to hook up the HD800?


----------



## robm321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He's well aware of the $1,400 cable replacement option, and I think it's safe to say, not interested - not at that price! I'm not sure that anyone will be, to tell the truth._

 

I thought it was a typo. I am very suprised at that price. It doesn't make business sense to me. I will eventually DIY a single ended cable if the Senn cable isn't good enough but stock it seems to be a quality cable from the description. 

 I've always thought the "balanced" thing was a little too hyped up here on headfi. It doesn't always make things sound better and it limits the equipment you can buy since you have to get all balanced gear. The HD650 was unique in how big a difference going balanced made, but we'll see if the HD800 responds the same way.

 To the OP - find out what connector to buy and DIY a balanced cable before you get the HD800... that seems to be the most simple solution, but I haven't read through the whole thread, so this may have all been addressed


----------



## M3NTAL

Yes, the balanced thing is OVER Hyped and SAA is selling Snake Oil.

 I owe my HD650's improvements on a balanced amp to the circuit design being well thought out on my particular amp and the correct choice of tubes.


----------



## pabbi1

Well, lots to discuss... 

 First I do agree that balanced owes a LOT to the circuit and tubes, which I have just completed with a new better headphone in mind. The hd600/hd650 are my limiting factor, so the hd800, on my balanced Bijou, will be a good match - at least that is the plan.

 I am told via an email, that Stafanart will also have the 'regular' balanced cable available at $495 - again, not an option terribly appealing, but not as ridiculous as the $1400. Stefan was able to voice his cable because he is a former Sennheiser employee who was given prototype products along the way just so he could develop cable, arguably helping Senn with their own cable design, so, he knows full well how it sounds - and had to agree to a NDA to do so - which seems a bit fortuitous to hide behind that now, keeping his competition from offering product as quickly as he can.

 We have discussed at length, and ad nauseum, that if the stock were available, no big deal, BUT doubtful they will be available any time soon. And, if you hack your only begotten stock cable, then need to return it, tough.

 I can reterminate cables, and am friends with Alex at APS, who lives about 15 minutes from me, so other cables are simply not on my radar. This was NOT just for me, however - it is for how the community, at large, invested in balanced topography, will need to adjust to NOT having a stock balanced cable, and what some of the repercussions of that are.

 My path is now known, hoping that a standard Lemo connector (that I am now 99.9% certain _I_ know what that is, with support of many learned folk), will actually fit this phone.

 Finally, it is the considered opinion of many that these are not at all Lemo connectors, nor of Lemo quality, but cheap knockoffs, which I expected better of for a high end phone. But, given how crappy (and proprietary) the stock hd6xx cables were, it comes as no surprise.

 ps - NOT saying the cable / connectors is crappy, but to continue to call it a Lemo is simply unfair to Lemo.


----------



## pompon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_also have their own sound signature as well. If that is true, then no cable can be universally applied to every headphone and expect all positive changes, right? _

 

Exactly!

 You need to match your source, amp, cable and headphones together.

 Peaple will A/B stock vs Voice and tell what they hear. You should hear something similar in your setup ... brighter and more detailled can be good in one setup and bad in another one.

 Pretty fast we will see others alternatives ... so at 1400$, they have to pick their fish before other compagnies bring their own in the market.

 Just live a few month with the stock cable and after you will have more possibility.


----------



## Seamaster

pabbi1, I would reterminate the stock cable from day one. If you don't like the sound sure some one else will. Just like someone like HD650, some like K1000, other like GS-1000, or someone think Pink Floyd is rock music, etc. I am very sure somebody will be very happy to buy a pair almost brand new and already balanced HD800 at $1400. Forget the 30 day return, and save yourself some brain cells. Peace.

 By the way, why can't Sennheiser just use simple mini 3 or 4 pin XLR ? Just try to be cool and different !? what a pain in the a**


----------



## Lornecherry

Wmcmanus, I once used to play with a chess master who won virtually every game we played. When I inevitably found myself in a difficult (losing) position and told him that I was about to lose a piece, (which he of course already knew), he would simply say "choices" ... in that no matter what "best" move I played, the outcome would not be very good ... as seems true with pabbi1's dilemma. I think that analogy may sum some of what you were trying to bestow on us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ----
 I find this thread fascinating: Passion vs. logic and knowledge. It's like Kirk, Spock and Scotty trying to save the Enterprise from the evil Sennheisiens, who control the hifi universe and have secretly withheld the key to the known headfi salvation. (Ok, it's just a non-disclosure agreement, but you get the idea). 

 I'll side with the pointy-eared Spock and suggest that the developers of the HD 800 have had a very serious look at the cabling. Although there will surely be better aftermarket solutions to come available, they will need some time to materialize; you don't create a better cable for a yet-to-be-shipped speaker with a radical new design (the ring driver, and yes, the HD 800 is a speaker); without having that speaker in-house to test synergy. Gold coated? silver?, copper?, which dialectic? ...these are headphones that _might_ eclipse the better Stax or even the R10 ...you can be sure that aftermarket cable makers will certainly chase those benchmarks; with well-heeled headfiers standing in line. But there needs to be some testing to get there first; especially considering that the camps are split between high end tube and SS amps and those respective camps might find that cable A works better than cable B ...or vice versa. Again, that will take some time.

 To address your specific conundrum: Despite the strong evidence that balanced and/or re-cabling elevates the 650's to higher universal order; no such empirical evidence yet exists with 800's. Yes, I'm probably wrong here and may have doomed the Enterprise and all her crew; but ask yourself just one question: if the HD 800 turns out to sound equally as good (or better) single-ended as they do balanced, then are you prepared to order one of those balanced Klingon swords to discipline yourself as any worthy Klingon would to uphold his honor. 

 Borrow a single-ended amp for a week and _let you ears decide_. A week's grace will also allow the many end-user and manufacturer experts on this site to find an elegant solution that won't be snake oil. _Moreover the 3rd party cable manufacturers need a little time with the phones to match the sound signature and test. If you short-change that time, you may not end up with the best;_ and since you are passionate, then you may need to use that Klingon sword yet again.

 No matter how knowledgeable and passionate you are, the collective here is more so and is chasing the same holy grail. We will help you find the best solution; just wait for day 2.

 Do your due diligence, hurry up and wait.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lornecherry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To address your specific conundrum *<<Referring to the OP who does not have any single ended amps>>:* Despite the strong evidence that balanced and/or re-cabling elevates the 650's to higher universal order; no such empirical evidence yet exists with 800's. Yes, I'm probably wrong here and may have doomed the Enterprise and all her crew; *but ask yourself just one question: **if the HD 800 turns out to sound equally as good (or better) single-ended as they do balanced,* then are you prepared to order one of those balanced Klingon swords to discipline yourself as any worthy Klingon would to uphold his honor._

 

Given that he doesn't own any single ended amps, it shouldn't really matter to him one way or another if the HD800 sound equally as good single ended as they do balanced. They will never sound worse when driven balanced. At least, that is to say, the HD800 (or any pair of headphones) when driven balanced will sound as good or better than they will when driven single ended out of that same amp. Why? Because you're only using half the amp when driving them single ended.

 In any case, that's not his concern. He's not worried about _whether_ they will sound better balanced than single ended. He's pretty sure that he knows the answer to that question, as do most of us. His issue is that his balanced amp does not have any single ended connections, so the stock HD800 will be completely worthless to him unless he can find an effective way to get his pair reterminated. 

 From some other things you've said in your excellent post, it seemed like you understood that this is the crux of the matter. Yet, in the above quoted paragraph, you're asking him whether he thinks it will still be worth it to get them recabled as balanced headphones if it turns out that they sound just as good single ended? The answer to that question is obviously yes; they won't sound very good to _him_ single ended since he won't have an amp to drive them single ended.

 Maybe I'm missing something or am misreading what you're trying to say.


----------



## vcoheda

just reterm the stock cable to bal, if you can't wait for aftermarket ones. i'm sure senn will offer stock cables for purchase, just like they do for the 650, if you want to get the headphone back to pure stock form for resale or other purposes.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just reterm the stock cable to bal, if you can't wait for aftermarket ones. *i'm sure senn will offer stock cables for purchase*, just like they do for the 650, if you want to get the headphone back to pure stock form for resale or other purposes._

 

I'm sure they will too, but the problem is that this is not yet an option and he doesn't want to wait around until it is. He wants to have a game plan from day one and not have to guess what his options might be in the future (i.e., when Sennheiser gets around to this). 

 Also, as he's stated, his concern extends more generally to others who may find themselves in the same position. So he's wondering what their thoughts are. At this point, he has a pretty clear plan in terms of how he's going to deal with the situation.


----------



## vcoheda

the situation?

 people wait 2 years for an amp to be built. one can wait a few weeks for a balanced cable to come out. no? of course, i would prefer to listen to my HD800 balanced on day 1, but i'm sure the headphone will keep me amused until balanced options become available.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the situation?

 people wait 2 years for an amp to be built. one can wait a few weeks for a balanced cable to come out. no? of course, i would prefer to listen to my HD800 balanced on day 1, but i'm sure the headphone will keep me amused until balanced options become available._

 

Nobody is arguing that point. His problem is that the only amp he owns (or cares to own) is balanced only. He doesn't want to have a $1,400 pair of headphones sitting around gathering dust while he waits for Sennheiser to decide whether they will offer: 

 a) stock single ended HD800 replacement cables for sale, or 

 b) balanced HD800 cables for sale.

 Without either of those options available from Day One (or even an announcement from Sennheiser as to whether either of those options will ever materialize), he either has to: 

 a) reterminate his HD800 with XLR connections, thereby voiding his warranty and foregoing his 30 day right of return option, or

 b) wait indefinitely to see whether Sennheiser will ever come up with a solution.

 Note that there really isn't an option c) wait a couple of weeks until a cable mod guy comes up with a balanced solution (as you seem to be implying). Why? Because it appears that the connectors Sennheiser is using are proprietary and there is no information at this point as to where/how to acquire of a pair of those. Thus, anyone wanting to go balanced has to sacrifice their stock cable, unless and until they can figure out how to get their hands on a pair of the HD800 connectors.

 In his case, he's already decided that he'll do the surgery right away, but isn't entirely comfortable with that option. He may not like the HD800 as much as he thinks he will, and will not be able to return them. He could, of course, sell them in the used market as a modified/balanced pair, but by doing so, he may take a hit price-wise.

 No big deal, he understands "the situation" and will proceed accordingly. But he wonders how others who may be similarly situated are planning to proceed and to what extent they see this as an issue worth discussing. Fair enough. I don't think this thread is intended to be anything more than that; as the title says, "Looking for solutions", not "Looking for people to tell me it's a non issue to me simply because it's a non issue to them."


----------



## viper_45

This may be a silly question but has anyone actually tried to use a HD6XX cable on the HD800?

 From one of Jude's photos of the HD800 plug/socket (posted on the other thread) it looks as though the pins are about the same width apart ~4mm for both HD800 and HD6XX.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

_

 





 It may look a bit unsightly but it could be a possible interim solution whilst the cable makers get their products ready.


----------



## grandenigma1

One might not be able to return a reterminated pair of HD800s but I am sure they would sell on the forums pretty darn quickly


----------



## viper_45

Closer comparison:


----------



## paulllaser

Looking at the spacing in these great photos under magnification, the current pin spacing is 4 mm and the HD800 spacing is 3 mm. Looks like a no go to me.


----------



## piotr z

should really post it here - size 1 - LEMO Connectors | Product Detail


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maxvla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sennheiser provides a balanced OEM cable for HD600 style connectors, why not HD800?_

 

Link to said product?


----------



## drlee27

Instead of worrying about the cable, I would seriously consider buying a new amp to compliment the HD800


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drlee27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Instead of worrying about the cable, I would seriously consider buying a new amp to compliment the HD800
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Really unneeded workaround if he/she already own a great balanced amplifier.


----------



## olblueyez

This is something that should have been considered before buying right? Use an adapter until a cable is available or until you are comfortable re-terminating the stock cable. What else is there?


----------



## Fafner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's what I don't understand, and leads me to believe that SAA is a snake oil company. I mean every headphone has its own unique sound signature, and it seems by reading on head-fi that cables also have their own sound signature as well. If that is true, then no cable can be universally applied to every headphone and expect all positive changes, right? 

 So if he wasn't able to sit down and listen to a headphone that isn't out yet and be able to design a cable around its own specific needs, then it seems like SAA just threw something together to sell to unexpected audiophiles._

 


 I have my doubts about this. Companies like SAA are very small companies, whose reputation are very tightly tied with places like head-fi. I think most ppl get aware of them because of places like this, and their business strongly depends from users opinions around.
 Now, imagine what would happen if this 1400$ cable should prove to be a gimmick to "steal" money from unexpected audiophiles. Yeah, maybe they would sell some at the begin, but they would seriously compromise their reputation. I think they can't allow themselves to do this and so far they never did. Anyways, I think their homepage already gives a good hint on the user base this cable is meant for: high-end, properly setup systems.


----------



## Jarmel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am told via an email, that Stafanart will also have the 'regular' balanced cable available at $495 - again, not an option terribly appealing, but not as ridiculous as the $1400. Stefan was able to voice his cable because he is a former Sennheiser employee who was given prototype products along the way just so he could develop cable, arguably helping Senn with their own cable design, so, he knows full well how it sounds - and had to agree to a NDA to do so - which seems a bit fortuitous to hide behind that now, keeping his competition from offering product as quickly as he can._

 

I'm wondering if Stefanart's cable is still even viable as the sound signature must have changed with the change in the earpad material.


----------



## bergman2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Use an adapter until a cable is available or until you are comfortable re-terminating the stock cable. What else is there?_

 

ditto....and given OP's application I can't understand why s/he doesn't have one already


----------



## mbd2884

Agreed, really doesn't seem to be any other choice until Cardas or someone figures out how to replicate that connector. The other is maybe order a spare HD800 sennheiser cable that you can splice and still be able to return the HD800.


----------



## olblueyez

What about the standard Equinox in a balanced configuration? Wouldn't that be the one to try first since its ready to go and they have a nice return policy?

http://www.stefanaudioart.com/Balanc...ones_Noir.html


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_. The other is maybe order a spare HD800 sennheiser cable that you can splice and still be able to return the HD800._

 

Just keep in mind that the spare HD800 cable is not less than 230$.


----------



## Jarmel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What about the standard Equinox in a balanced configuration? Wouldn't that be the one to try first since its ready to go and they have a nice return policy?

Stefan AudioArt Home_

 

Seems those aren't coming out till June. I think anybody wanting an aftermarket cable for the 800's is probably going to have to wait.


----------



## mbd2884

"_[size=medium]*t*[/size]__[size=medium]*he Equinox *[/size] _*HD800* * Noir* is a balanced all black finished version (black sheathing from the amplifier connector then black cable from the split to the headphone connection) of the Equinox audiophile headphone cable designed to deliver important sonic characteristics the Sennheiser HD800 stock cable fails to allow."

 "Construction: 4-conductorquad-braid field geometry cable consisting of linear induced isolation constructed ultra pure copper enclosed with a Teflon/Oxygen dielectric finished in minimum absorption Techflex "

 Hmmm....

 The Sennheiser stock cable 

 Is 4 wire, teflon coated, Silver Plated Copper finished with a nice nylon sleeving.

 Hmm SAA Cables, the difference is in the voodoo. SAA has specially configured Voodoo from the best priests of Haiti and West Africa. This voodoo will deliver sonic characteristics that the stock cable cannot.

 Man I hate SAA. Yeah I poke fun at Grado, but I don't hate them, it's just fun. I don't question Grado's quality in sound and their headphones. But SAA, they are despicable.


----------



## Schrute

It looks like Drew from Moon Audio is offering balanced Silver and Blue Dragon cables for the HD800. Does anyone know if they're available yet?

Headphone Cable


----------



## Jarmel

I remember asking him a couple of weeks ago and it seemed he was waiting for the 800s to hit the market so probably no.


----------



## pompon

Haha! Nice. Finally, they made almost same.

 HD650 stock vs Equinox is a big step up because the stock one is very cheap.

 HD800 claim they have already a good cable quality. If their cable is good, change for another one "better" will not be as clear. 

 I am sure we will be able to buy a simple adaptor to use our HD650 cable on HD800


----------



## XXII

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pompon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am sure we will be able to buy a simple adaptor to use our HD650 cable on HD800_

 

I don't think it'll be that easy. There isn't anywhere where you can obtain female HD650 connectors.


----------



## Schrute

I just heard back from Drew from Moon Audio and he's waiting to hear about the lead time on the connectors. I'm guessing we're still a ways out if he doesn't even know the lead time yet.


----------



## scootermafia

Yeah, I know that Gamerphile built a cable but I think he special ordered the connectors a long time ago (even before the professionals, lol). 

 As the stock cable is very good and a lot of pro cables are silver-copper ("ultra pure" but not continuous cast) it's hard to say what cables will be worthy of the HD800s if the materials are the same quality, I think going balanced will be the major upgrade. I wonder if pure copper would balance the sound out a bit in the direction of what people think is missing; it beats me why Sennheiser would not obtain some continuous cast copper, I guess they want to keep cable makers in business.


----------



## vcoheda

hopefully bal cables will be available for purchase sometime this (or next) month. it sounds pretty good SE though.


----------



## draigh

Hi, 

 I don't know if it is posted before, but this is a link to the factory who produce the connectors for Sennheiser.

ODU Steckverbindungssysteme GmbH - Rundsteckverbinder, Modulare Steckverbinder, kundenspezifische Steckverbinder

 Maybe that helps you.


----------



## paulchiu

Anyone tried a pair of balanced cable with the HD 800 yet?
 Deluxe after market version of course.

 Thanks


----------



## alota

hi, in the site of APureSound is presented the cable for hd-800 and the connectors for diy cables
 aldo


----------



## ctemkin

I just received from Moon Audio an upgrade of a Silver Dragon V2 that I previously owned. Drew put the HD 800 connectors on and replaced the Neutrik XLRs with Furutech FP 601s. I will do more comparisons with the stock cable later, but it took only one listen to notice that instruments are more clear and the spatial relationships/soundstage are in better focus.


----------



## schalliol

A year and a half ago this thread died without notice.  I don't have HD 800s, though some day I hope to have them to replace the 580s I bought something like 16 years ago (...wow, must be time for a new set) and I am curious about this.  Any luck?


----------

